# Baltic pharma



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone used? Good reviews? Source is now changing all alpha pharma products to this when they run out. Thinking of using there tren hex in a few months.


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

****, and can show lab results to support it, appalling lab


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

Interesting.. Always thought they had a good rep?

No a few people that rate their para.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

There sus is very good.


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

View attachment 165068


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I always use them with excellent results.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

GrOWbiG said:


> View attachment 165068


Where is that from?


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

lab result I've done , high performance liquid chromatography, purity and mass test, very reliable.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

GrOWbiG said:


> lab result I've done , high performance liquid chromatography, purity and mass test, very reliable.


Not ideal lol..........been on their sust at 3ml a week, 3 weeks in and all I've got is bad ass spots!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

GrOWbiG said:


> lab result I've done , high performance liquid chromatography, purity and mass test, very reliable.


Could you show analysis report?


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

View attachment 165071
View attachment 165070


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice one


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

GrOWbiG said:


> View attachment 165068


Had any other labs tested?


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

Few yes, some suppliers can present you with lab results like that, but even then before buying larger quantities of stuff I always test few samples to see what is what.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Pretty sure Pscarb off here uses Baltic. Reckon he knows a bit about gear.


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Interested where this goes..


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

If those tests are legit that is shocking!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

diixxy said:


> *If* those tests are legit that is shocking!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I hope they aren't. Was looking forward to using there parabolan. Only because WC don't do a tren hex


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

Their orals looked not bad at about 70% stated concentration and purity, injectables were really not grate. Tests done november last year,


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Have you tested any Sphinx ?


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

No, never had any Sphinx gear in.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

GrOWbiG said:


> No, never had any Sphinx gear in.


So what lab is g2g?


----------



## Pekdog (Jan 21, 2015)

GrOWbiG said:


> No, never had any Sphinx gear in.


You tested Dhacks oils? I find them quality


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Anyone used? Good reviews? Source is now changing all alpha pharma products to this when they run out. Thinking of using there tren hex in a few months.


Interested in this also. In the exact same position, just picked up 21ml of their test e as it comes in boxes of 3x1ml amps.

It all looks pretty good, and I've read some good reviews on here, as someone mentioned pscarb has stated he's used with good results.

Seems a little convenient a new member is slating them with tests he has supposedly carried out himself. Pretty sure someone said they checked out on wedinos but I haven't looked. Jabbed yesterday so we'll what happens


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

Atm Im personally relying on alpha pharma (75% +) shree vekatesh ( similar to alpha ) Malay tiger form estern europe ( purity is lower but concentrations oscillate about 70%+) Bioniche isn't bad at all. Those kind of test aren't cheap ( about 170£ for a sample ) so I can't really afford to test all of the labs I've used. Ususally I go for blood test and then I see how good the testosterone I'm taking is, got reference of pharma grade test and can compare it with others, but chromatography will show everything. Shame is that expensive. Im not saying that sphinx is not good, never had it. there is so many makes on the market now a days so it is really hit and miss with some of them, also less experienced user will buy some test and deka, effectively will be jabbing test with test and glorifying the lab. I had a chance of using pharma grade deka, pharma grade test and sus, pharma, well, actually veterinary grade bold so will notice the difference myself.

when it comes to buying I always try to buy pharma grade test, for stuff like tren bold deka, winstrol which is rare and hard to get in human grade pharma quality I usually go to the top of the range UG labs that everyone knows, they look after their quality and consistency of delivering same quality so... I think everyone knows which labs I'm talking about.

Im not here to pimp or diss any labs just posted my opinion on baltic based on laboratory test Ive done, few months ago guy approached me with the offer, Gave good prices on the products but it had to be in larger quantities so I took some samples and tested them, they weren't good as U all saw, they might improved on the quality since. I can't remember the batch number or expiry dates of the samples as I threw the rest in the bin shortly after receiving the results.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Would be nice to know the % on Sphinx gear as it seems to be the best ive used to date along side Alpha Pharma and some Cido's.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Malay tiger? Really? The few suppliers I know who stock having been spending a while to shift the stuff.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

A few of the guys in my gym have always raved about malay tiger and that shree venkatesh, the Malay clen is supposed to be in a different league to any other clen! Fancy trying some myself tbh! Good test results just shows that fancy packaging isn't everything!


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm using Baltic test e good results


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

GrOWbiG said:


> Atm Im personally relying on alpha pharma (75% +) shree vekatesh ( similar to alpha ) Malay tiger form estern europe ( purity is lower but concentrations oscillate about 70%+) Bioniche isn't bad at all. Those kind of test aren't cheap ( about 170£ for a sample ) so I can't really afford to test all of the labs I've used. Ususally I go for blood test and then I see how good the testosterone I'm taking is, got reference of pharma grade test and can compare it with others, but chromatography will show everything. Shame is that expensive. Im not saying that sphinx is not good, never had it. there is so many makes on the market now a days so it is really hit and miss with some of them, also less experienced user will buy some test and deka, effectively will be jabbing test with test and glorifying the lab. I had a chance of using pharma grade deka, pharma grade test and sus, pharma, well, actually veterinary grade bold so will notice the difference myself.
> 
> when it comes to buying I always try to buy pharma grade test, for stuff like tren bold deka, winstrol which is rare and hard to get in human grade pharma quality I usually go to the top of the range UG labs that everyone knows, they look after their quality and consistency of delivering same quality so... I think everyone knows which labs I'm talking about.
> 
> Im not here to pimp or diss any labs just posted my opinion on baltic based on laboratory test Ive done, few months ago guy approached me with the offer, Gave good prices on the products but it had to be in larger quantities so I took some samples and tested them, they weren't good as U all saw, they might improved on the quality since. I can't remember the batch number or expiry dates of the samples as I threw the rest in the bin shortly after receiving the results.


Hi, you say AP came back around 75% purity? Do you know if Alpha Pharma testoblin is any good and have any test results?


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

well, malay tiger clem if u ask me is too strong  but their orals except for oxy's are good, took oxys from them and felt not much, Shree might be expensive but is really good, quality stuff, nice and light oil very easy to inject, no pain, this is why i like it, same alpha, can't go wrong, hoverer alpha's orals rant to good in my opinion.


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

not too long ago I was on testabolin, only doing TRT stuff using 250mg E5D just to keep my gains and went for blood test, to do my estro and test and prolactine check, testosterone was 3 times the norm so I'm guessing that testobolin is G2G man. Can post the results of my blood test later if somebody wants.


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

GrOWbiG said:


> not too long ago I was on testabolin, only doing TRT stuff using 250mg E5D just to keep my gains and went for blood test, to do my estro and test and prolactine check, testosterone was 3 times the norm so I'm guessing that testobolin is G2G man. Can post the results of my blood test later if somebody wants.


I was taking an odd dose, 1.6ml testobolin every week (400mg) and my serum test was 45nmol/L (range 8-28) blood drawn 7 days after jab. How does that sound?

Did you ever get a funny taste in mouth while jabbing it and irritated lungs? or any other odd effects? Thanks.


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

which week of use was the test done? thats important as long test will cumulate for 4 weeks then it will stay at similar level so if u really want to know what is what with long ester u need to to do the test after week 5 when everything is stable, it is a little low mine was 54nmol/l but was done several weeks in.


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

GrOWbiG said:


> which week of use was the test done? thats important as long test will cumulate for 4 weeks then it will stay at similar level so if u really want to know what is what with long ester u need to to do the test after week 5 when everything is stable, it is a little low mine was 54nmol/l but was done several weeks in.


Blood was taken 5 weeks in, 7 days after jab. What dose and frequency of injections was you using?

Edit* was you doing 250mg E5D? if so was the blood drawn 5 days after jab, i.e. just before you are due to inject on same day?


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

**** sake I just changed to baltic sust - heard they were one of the best choices around recently, this cant be real surely


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

In between the jabs. 2 days after. Ice done rough calculation and at 250 every 5 days blood test levels should be around that mate.


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

I dunno what people are expecting from cheap ug labs but they are mostly around 50% of what they should be. I would say 60% of them. New relieved labs are good to begin with. Then they start to brew with less and less raw powder just to make more money or keep up with orders. Whoever is familiar with the whole proces will know.


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

Will have a look later. I'm at work now. Should have the results at home. Will take a pic and post them.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

GrOWbiG said:


> Will have a look later. I'm at work now. Should have the results at home. Will take a pic and post them.


What's your stats and how long you been running and testing gear for mate? Seem to have tried and tested quite a lot of different compounds and labs from your posts these last few days.


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

View attachment 165087
I'm into this sort of thing mate. Been powerlifting and weigh training since 14 yo. I'm new to this forum but Im active on other forums. I'm polish. Studying applied sport science at uni and steroids by myself. Here are the tests I've done last year when using that alpha test


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> There sus is very good.


yeah i thought theyre sust was spot on.

AP is back in stock now so be back using those :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I am using there para and Sus through this prep, love the Para


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GrOWbiG said:


> lab result I've done , high performance liquid chromatography, purity and mass test, very reliable.


I find this very hard to believe, have you got the full report as a lab report using this testing method would have a report with the labs header and more detailed info that what you have put up, very keen to see this as never had issues with any of there gear


----------



## Dyzz (Nov 1, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah i thought theyre sust was spot on.
> 
> AP is back in stock now so be back using those :thumb:


That's good news about alpha, need more parabolin lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dyzz said:


> That's good news about alpha, need more parabolin lol


parabolin pfft, Androxine is King! lol


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

GrOWbiG said:


> Few yes, some suppliers can present you with lab results like that, but even then before buying larger quantities of stuff I always test few samples to see what is what.


how do you get lab tests done?


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

Well. You can see everything there can't you? This isn't medical report. Laboratory I've used is doing tests for chem industry. But is good enough for testing medical compounds as well. Error margin in next to none for chromatography.


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

Researched and looked up high performance chromatography. Found a lab. E mailed them. Shipped the samples to them. Said what I'm looking for in them and what it should be. They had no problem with what it was. Sent me results back ,2 weeks after sample were posted ,via e mail as a off document with all the graphs and report and summary.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I am using there para and Sus through this prep, love the Para


Have you had any allergy prob with there gear paul,been using the cyp with no probs but did

With the mast,yet it clearly states it the same oil....ended up in a and e before xmass

Pumped full of meds to get it under control...seem to be sensitive to something,could also

Be unrelated to the gear,but i have read a couple ofpeople getting spots from there stuff.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Spots if you are prone shows a raise in hormone so not a bad thing, not had the reaction you did mate but I have no allergies, what oil can't you use?


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

mal said:


> Have you had any allergy prob with there gear paul,been using the cyp with no probs but did
> 
> With the mast,yet it clearly states it the same oil....ended up in a and e before xmass
> 
> ...


What was the problem? Site swollen up or something?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I've heard nothing but good things about Baltic so i would be interested to see the full lab reports.


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

An amp of baltic sus came back on wedinos as major test e and minor test prop (would feel like a pretty convincing sus jab). Looks like an intentional lie unless you gve the benefit of the doubt and blame the raws. They either lied about it being sus or used a s**t supplier, either way not good for the user.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Leetflex said:


> An amp of baltic sus came back on wedinos as major test e and minor test prop (would feel like a pretty convincing sus jab). Looks like an intentional lie unless you gve the benefit of the doubt and blame the raws. They either lied about it being sus or used a s**t supplier, either way not good for the user.


I can only find 2 references to Baltic on Wedinos and it seems that they came back perfectly:

View attachment 165094


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> I can only find 2 references to Baltic on Wedinos and it seems that they came back perfectly:
> 
> View attachment 165094


Scroll down to last post: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/276034-baltic-pharma.html

Sample W002342

I take it he sent it in?

View attachment 165096


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Leetflex said:


> Scroll down to last post: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/276034-baltic-pharma.html
> 
> Sample W002342
> 
> ...


Potential fake maybe? Dont know what the amps actually look like just seen the box. A friend of mine just started some of their Sust so i can ask him how he gets along, like i said it does seem strange because its rated very highly.


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

Ive said orals were not bad. Didnt I. If somebody cant beloved me well. PM me ill send you the full report. Happy to do that.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

GrOWbiG said:


> View attachment 165068


Is that all you get as a lab report ??


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

No. Thats just a summary. There is few graphs. Report and method explained etc. few pages.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

GrOWbiG said:


> No. Thats just a summary. There is few graphs. Report and method explained etc. few pages.


Think it's best you post the entire report if you can


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

That's a lot of pages. Plus. Doubt anyone will understand the specific data. I've posted what I thing is relevant guys. So. Leave it or take it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

GrOWbiG said:


> Ive said orals were not bad. Didnt I. If somebody cant beloved me well. PM me ill send you the full report. Happy to do that.


Ahh yes you did to be fair. Cant you chuck the full report on here or is it too massive?


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

It is big pdf document man. Happy to share it via e mail. No prob. I'm not taking screens of every page to post it here. Posted relevant pages. So if anyone interested PM me your e mail and I'll try to come back to you and send you the stuff.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

My suggestion is that someone that knows how to read these reports requests it from Growbig and lets us all know what the crack is.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Has anyone here actually used their sust recently....with good results. I dont want to be taking it with tren and shut down from lack of test


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

U don't need test with tren tbh. Very little anyway. Tren plus sus= prolactine Sky high. 250 of sus e5 day with 300-500mg of tren a week is enough.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Spots if you are prone shows a raise in hormone so not a bad thing, not had the reaction you did mate but I have no allergies, what oil can't you use?


Ive never had one like this in the past,just mild heat rash..it was more like hives all over body,and

Very itchy...the oils are the same in both cyp and mast,,i wonder if it could be something else or

A one off,,dodgy amp.only other thing i couldthink of was catching something off the christmas

Tree i got lol...apparently its quite common.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

I have baltic Test E and doing what it should do. Im happy with it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I will pm you my email addy tonight when I stop travelling, I can read the report, to be fair the parts that detail the actual products is not that complicated....

Ljb I am using the Sus at the moment not felt anything different to other labs, this report on here (although I want to read the full report) has me thinking to get what I use regular tested


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Leetflex said:


> What was the problem? Site swollen up or something?


No mate severe allergy ,hives...personally i think if no one else is having probs

Its not the gear and something else...its cleared up now though thank fvck.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

mal said:


> No mate severe allergy ,hives...personally i think if no one else is having probs
> 
> Its not the gear and something else...its cleared up now though thank fvck.


I also had a reaction when i first started the Test E, rash all over and thought it was down to something else but now you have said this i reckon it was the gear. Had no problems since so all good now and still using Test E ;-)


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

trapman said:


> I also had a reaction when i first started the Test E, rash all over and thought it was down to something else but now you have said this i reckon it was the gear. Had no problems since so all good now and still using Test E ;-)


Yes youl build up a tolerance,i take piriton everyday now though..its a ugl lab isnt it?


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

mal said:


> Yes youl build up a tolerance,i take piriton everyday now though..its a ugl lab isnt it?


My doc give me Loratadine prescription and that was only used once and i have been fine since ;-)


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Potential fake maybe? Dont know what the amps actually look like just seen the box. A friend of mine just started some of their Sust so i can ask him how he gets along, like i said it does seem strange because its rated very highly.


LOL the testing GrOWbiG has done on Baltic sus show exactly what Wedinos found on their testing HIGH Test E LOW Test P

Sample W002342

Click to Enlarge

Date Received: 15/07/2014

Postcode: N22

Purchase Intent: Sustanon

Package Label: Testosterone Blend

Sample Colour: Colourless

Sample Form: Liquid

Consumption Method: Intramuscular

Self-Reported Effects: Increased Energy, Increased Confidence, Increased Libido, Increased Stamina, Increased Strength

Sample Upon Analysis (Major): Testosterone enanthate

Sample Upon Analysis (Minor): Testosterone propionate

________________________________________

OP's tested sus, apparent result:

View attachment 165098


This has to be more than coincidence


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Potential fake maybe? Dont know what the amps actually look like just seen the box. A friend of mine just started some of their Sust so i can ask him how he gets along, like i said it does seem strange because its rated very highly.


its the same amp as ive got in front of me now. Tut.

i moved straight over to baltic sust when AP dried up, didnt noticed any drop in performance while running it. I did get some spots on my back and face quite quickly when using the baltic, like a do with Norma test-e, so could be a similar carrying oil, or just potent. Not sure.


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> I will pm you my email addy tonight when I stop travelling, I can read the report, to be fair the parts that detail the actual products is not that complicated....
> 
> Ljb I am using the Sus at the moment not felt anything different to other labs, this report on here (although I want to read the full report) has me thinking to get what I use regular tested


Well the baltic sus result on wedinos showing major test e minor test p is matching the graph that was posted in this thread. Looks a bit dodgy to me, I'm starting to think this guy might be correct.

View attachment 165099


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> its the same amp as ive got in front of me now. Tut.
> 
> i moved straight over to baltic sust when AP dried up, didnt noticed any drop in performance while running it. I did get some spots on my back and face quite quickly when using the baltic, like a do with Norma test-e, so could be a similar carrying oil, or just potent. Not sure.


I read you use AP a lot, do you ever get a funny taste in your mouth while japping testobolin? Never get it with testoviron, but that has really thick oil, maybe ap's thin oil can travel through pricked veins easier??? Also makes my lungs a bit irritated.


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

that can be you man ,some people are allergic to benzyl alcohol used as a solvent in AP gear, I do get same sometimes when i go through some small blood vessel, funny taste and dry cough.


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

GrOWbiG said:


> that can be you man ,some people are allergic to benzyl alcohol used as a solvent in AP gear, I do get same sometimes when i go through some small blood vessel, funny taste and dry cough.


Have you ever seen the wedinos site an offical Welsh testing site? They have a baltic sus showing major test e, miror test p. Isn't that what your lab results show?

WEDINOS - Substance Information

Just type in reference: W002342


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

no never seen the website, but yeah, the test I've done has very similar results


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

GrOWbiG said:


> no never seen the website, but yeah, the test I've done has very similar results


Its a very good site lots of steroids have been tested (not quantity of product tho) just select "keyword" and type is "sustanon" or "Testosterone" "tren" "methandrostenolone" etc.

They don't test for steroids any more tho.


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

This looks quite peculiar, i was on susta/deca/dbol all baltics, if they where so underdosed i would have noticed...I have my fair share of experience, but at 500mg of susta per week if it was merely 180 i would of known, thats barely TRT...

Im interested in seeing those results, your pm box seems to be disabled. Im certain that i can understand the chemistry jargon, perhaps i could explain it in simple terms in the rest of the members here.

Is your account a throwaway? Because apparently out of your 70 posts 60 are bashing baltics and your join date is two days ago.


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

SteveXX said:


> This looks quite peculiar, i was on susta/deca/dbol all baltics, if they where so underdosed i would have noticed...I have my fair share of experience, but at 500mg of susta per week if it was merely 180 i would of known, thats barely TRT...
> 
> Im interested in seeing those results, your pm box seems to be disabled. Im certain that i can understand the chemistry jargon, perhaps i could explain it in simple terms in the rest of the members here.
> 
> Is your account a throwaway? Because apparently out of your 70 posts 60 are bashing baltics and your join date is two days ago.


I actually checked his post, was wondering the same, if you actually did check his post history you would realise that about only 10 are post "bashing" baltic, and mainly from this thread, the others are replying to people. And if his labs are legit, which take into account they match a seperate test on Wedinos, then he is hardly bashing them unduly.

I'm not saying I trust his results yet as would need to see the full lab results, name and address of company etc. But when wedinos found only test e and test p inside the vial, matching the chart he posted...could very well be legit.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SteveXX said:


> This looks quite peculiar, i was on susta/deca/dbol all baltics, if they where so underdosed i would have noticed...I have my fair share of experience, but at 500mg of susta per week if it was merely 180 i would of known, thats barely TRT...
> 
> Im interested in seeing those results, your pm box seems to be disabled. Im certain that i can understand the chemistry jargon, perhaps i could explain it in simple terms in the rest of the members here.
> 
> Is your account a throwaway? Because apparently out of your 70 posts 60 are bashing baltics and your join date is two days ago.


i have been travelling all day and got thinking the same about the dose, if it is only 90mg out of 250mg how come so many are saying they are getting good results.....

i cannot PM you @GrOWbiG so mail me the full PDF lab report to this email addy [email protected] thanks.....


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i have been travelling all day and got thinking the same about the dose, if it is only 90mg out of 250mg how come so many are saying they are getting good results.....
> 
> i cannot PM you @GrOWbiG so mail me the full PDF lab report to this email addy [email protected] thanks.....


check your box


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GrOWbiG said:


> check your box


i have it, is that the whole report?

what lab was it tested at?


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

Place that order of baltic on hold for the time

being!!

Makes my previous thread re untrustworthy UGL even more relevant!!

Doubt there's very few labs/products accurately dosed which would seem correct seeing as 500/750mg pharma test used to yield amazing results yet people are now running 1.5/2g of the same compounds nowadays...

Running 1g sus and 400mg tren a - probably 500mg test at best and 200mg tren!!

Food for thought!!..


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

yes thats all I've been given.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Would be nice to know the % on Sphinx gear as it seems to be the best ive used to date along side Alpha Pharma and some Cido's.


I don't doubt Sphinx for one minute but at the end of the day can always blame a lab it come to the quality of the raws, but Sphinx always seems spot on!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

If true then it's shocking!

What labs have you tested altogether, @GrOWbiG ?


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i have it, is that the whole report?
> 
> what lab was it tested at?


Whats your thoughts mate, what is the outcome of the report. Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

trapman said:


> Whats your thoughts mate, what is the outcome of the report. Cheers


The issue I have with it is it is just plain pages, there is no Lab credentials on it at all, this is why I would like the name of the lab.

I can also edit it which is strange, has as been said if this is true it is shocking but so many have used there Sus and had good results, last summer I used 750mg and had a great cycle something that wouldn't of happened with 270mg which is what the combined total would of been going by this test.......

I have spoken to a friend who is going to test my stuff as this is important seeing as I am going through prep....


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> The issue I have with it is it is just plain pages, there is no Lab credentials on it at all, this is why I would like the name of the lab.
> 
> I can also edit it which is strange, has as been said if this is true it is shocking but so many have used there Sus and had good results, last summer I used 750mg and had a great cycle something that wouldn't of happened with 270mg which is what the combined total would of been going by this test.......
> 
> I have spoken to a friend who is going to test my stuff as this is important seeing as I am going through prep....


Thanks for getting back so quick. I have been using the Test E and doing its job and have another 100 amps sitting in draw lol.


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

yeah I went to a trouble of editing graphs and everything just to show that baltic isn't what it should be as I have a huge interest in doing so  those test results are legit. Im not giving away labs name plus lab credentials I have are only stated on the invoice. Results were sent by an E mail, not on a hard copy, as PDF documents so  you guys are never pleased, never.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GrOWbiG said:


> yeah I went to a trouble of editing graphs and everything just to show that baltic isn't what it should be as I have a huge interest in doing so  those test results are legit. Im not giving away labs name plus lab credentials I have are only stated on the invoice. Results were sent by an E mail, not on a hard copy, as PDF documents so  you guys are never pleased, never.


Don't get defensive, you have made a huge claim that goes against pretty much everyone's experience with this lab, I see no issue with giving out the lab details, this is the first report that is given in plain pages and it takes no effort at all to edit it....

No one is having a dig at you, I have noticed when your opinion is challenged on other threads you get defensive and aggressive, if this is all true then a lot of people will appreciate you bringing it to light


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

well, I'm done. Went to a trouble of sharing what I had with you guys and still .... hahaha. Cant give a lab name and address to people I don't know. Shared enough i think.


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

GrOWbiG said:


> well, I'm done. Went to a trouble of sharing what I had with you guys and still .... hahaha. Cant give a lab name and address to people I don't know. Shared enough i think.


That is because we are used to lab bashing and people going out their way to make a lab look bad, constantly on here, agendas...

If the lab is legit and not a fake, or some student who has access to lab testing...then I cant see a reason why you cant give the lab name to at least pscarb whom is very respected and a mod, you could ask him not to share the info and he could do his own detective work to see if the lab is legit and tell us what he thinks without naming the lab.

What goes for your claims is that wedinos found only test e and test p in baltic sus, which matched your results.


----------



## sfreak.hybrid (Nov 17, 2014)

@ growbig, Actually u have done and underwent all the trouble of stating your point, which was based on 'evidence' if i may say. However some people are just paranoid ingrates. The guy that said u got defensive and agressive when u got challenged should take a good look at his posts starting from the first on your thread. It was HE who got defensive and aggressive based on his preconcieved thought about the lab. But you should cut him some slack. As being ****ed in the money u pay for ur stash hurts especially when its large amounts. And the 'huge claim' u supposedly made u backed with the reports as other people have said here. So let them believe whatever they wish even if its placebo. You did a good job growbig and underwent the trouble. Others need to learn to put up or shut up


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

Ive never used baltic. Domu dont know how it feels Lets say. Saw it. As was offered good price and deal. But had to buy it large. This is why I requested some samples. Tested them. This is what they showed. Sinple as that. Not badhing them as I know that many labs out there are like that. Some good some bads. Baltic orals are good from the test I've done. Only oils looked underdosed and missing compounds. Their mistake or error in brewing process or I don't know. Maybe they ment it to be like that I don't know. Only shared results I had.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

GrOWbiG said:


> well, I'm done. Went to a trouble of sharing what I had with you guys and still .... hahaha. Cant give a lab name and address to people I don't know. Shared enough i think.


Why so secretive about the lab doing the tests?


----------



## Bmw-Freak (Mar 13, 2013)

kreig said:


> Why so secretive about the lab doing the tests?


I dont get that either, i would love to get my gear testet and would have no problem paying for it but i want to know its a real lab making the test and not just some dude with a labtop and paint program.


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

GrOWbiG said:


> Their orals looked not bad at about 70% stated concentration and purity, injectables were really not grate. *Tests done november last year*,


 Take a look at the date of the picture you provided. Its formatted in a us style (month/date/year) so the test was apparently performed in USA, not in Poland. In which case i dont know why you are hesitant to share the lab name...

It was also made not in November but June



> What goes for your claims is that wedinos found only test e and test p in baltic sus, which matched your results.


Which inexplicably is at the same time as the date of the other report...


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

Got the date wrong. yes ur right. Test were done in USA. Miami Florida.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I will pm you my email addy tonight when I stop travelling, I can read the report, to be fair the parts that detail the actual products is not that complicated....
> 
> Ljb I am using the Sus at the moment not felt anything different to other labs, this report on here (although I want to read the full report) has me thinking to get what I use regular tested


Hi mate, you saying that you dont rate it? Was using Alpha Pharma sust before


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ljb said:


> Hi mate, you saying that you dont rate it? Was using Alpha Pharma sust before


No I do rate it mate, I meant if it was so low as this test says it is then I would feel it and I feel the dose as I would do with any decent lab, as in I can't believe it contains only 90mg as this test would lead you to believe


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sfreak.hybrid said:


> @ growbig, Actually u have done and underwent all the trouble of stating your point, which was based on 'evidence' if i may say. However some people are just paranoid ingrates. The guy that said u got defensive and agressive when u got challenged should take a good look at his posts starting from the first on your thread. It was HE who got defensive and aggressive based on his preconcieved thought about the lab. But you should cut him some slack. As being ****ed in the money u pay for ur stash hurts especially when its large amounts. And the 'huge claim' u supposedly made u backed with the reports as other people have said here. So let them believe whatever they wish even if its placebo. You did a good job growbig and underwent the trouble. Others need to learn to put up or shut up


Not at all, if you read my posts I have not stated it is incorrect but going on many peoples results including my own I find it hard to believe their 250mg ampules only contain 90mg

What I have said about the report is fact I have not made up that, it is a blank set of pages with editable writing on there is no indication to lab or reference number (something that all recognised labs use for reference) no official stamp or signature nothing....

As for putting up or shutting up, I have allready said I will get mine tested (or did you skim that part) not to disprove or prove growbigs test but for my own piece of mind as for the last year I have used this lab I have rated them....

I will get it tested from my own supply and post the test up along with where it was tested.

I see no reason not to give the name of the testing facility? Plus as has been mention it was first said it was tested in Poland but now America?


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

You have to start questioning the credibility of a guys claims should he not be able to back it up with fact i.e name of lab/professional details. I see no reason for them to kept a secret when in the first instance he was trying to help us guys out by passing on the info.

Not saying it's a fake report whatsoever as who would go to the effort of producing such things? Rival labs, be a bit far...


----------



## jm99 (Jan 21, 2015)

From looking at those pics posted, they look very similar to mass specs that were done by a user on another american forum (don't think I can name it because of sourcing info and things like that). Anyway, it turned out that the guy performing these tests basically had no idea what he was doing, and has now been banned from that board (after posting mass specs showing 100% pure anavar and the like). If this is the same guy that did tests for growbig then I wouldn't put too much faith in these results tbh.


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

Where did I say it was done in Poland? This particular one was done in the us. I have many friends and clients who compete in national and international level. So. Before we get stock from somebody we don't really know this is what we do. We test them. Done many test in many labs. Recently found one which is easy and cheap and I think I'll stick with that one. But in the past whoever had a contact we just used the one sealable. So this is why this one came from where it came. Saw many results. Worked with many ug labs. Many. Knew their protocols and ways of brewing. How much of what thus were using and where the raw powders were coming from. But with some suppliers those info are not available. So then we go through the trouble of testing ourselves. Test we can get pharma grade. So usually the trick is to find somebody who does other compounds by the book and with decent concentration as a result. 10-15 years ago pharma gear was widely available now ug labs took the market over. so. Nobody can be sure about what is in the vial. Pharma grade stuff has to be no less than 93% purity as standard. Underground are 75% at best. To be honest I wasn't surprised with the result. So this is why I posted them. They might be not convincing for some. Well. They were good enough for me. If anybody doubts them. What can I do? This is what I was given. Deleted the rest of the results this I've sent to the guy who asked for them were the ones I had left. Can't remember the lab name. However I've asked my friend to look it up and remind me. So if it comes through I'll show it to you guys. Over the years I've seen weird ****. So I'm surprised by you being surprised


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jm99 said:


> From looking at those pics posted, they look very similar to mass specs that were done by a user on another american forum (don't think I can name it because of sourcing info and things like that). Anyway, it turned out that the guy performing these tests basically had no idea what he was doing, and has now been banned from that board (after posting mass specs showing 100% pure anavar and the like). If this is the same guy that did tests for growbig then I wouldn't put too much faith in these results tbh.


I ran into this last night when looking into this....


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

So now you're happy to give us the lab details you've just forgotten them, can you not see how dodgy you're making this look?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Hmmmmm.....

View attachment 165163


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

hahaha, guys if u sell baltic I'm not surprised that u r upset  posted some old tests I had as just noticed thread on here so, Tried to be helpful as I was thinking that it was just another ****ty and not well known lab. I don't care what you guys think. Like Ive said. Live it or take it your decision. Now I regret even posting it. Why would i bils****? or make up the results? sent all I had to Pscarb, not happy that there wasn't a lab name etc. Well, if it is hard to believe what can I do? I did not buy or use the stuff at the end. If somebody is using it and getting results, well good for you, that how it should be. Don't talk bad about me as I had no bad intentions, honestly, can not give a **** about baltic.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I don't sell or use it so it's no skin off my nose you're just coming across quite strangely that's all


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

Ive noticed that honesty and good will is seemed strange now a days


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Not at all, if you read my posts I have not stated it is incorrect but going on many peoples results including my own I find it hard to believe their 250mg ampules only contain 90mg
> 
> What I have said about the report is fact I have not made up that, it is a blank set of pages with editable writing on there is no indication to lab or reference number (something that all recognised labs use for reference) no official stamp or signature nothing....
> 
> ...


Will you post a thread with the results of your tests or post them in here? Be interested to see


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quinn92 said:


> Will you post a thread with the results of your tests or post them in here? Be interested to see


yes mate i will make them public be it on here or on a new thread....



GrOWbiG said:


> hahaha, guys if u sell baltic I'm not surprised that u r upset  posted some old tests I had as just noticed thread on here so, Tried to be helpful as I was thinking that it was just another ****ty and not well known lab. I don't care what you guys think. Like Ive said. Live it or take it your decision. Now I regret even posting it. Why would i bils****? or make up the results? sent all I had to Pscarb, not happy that there wasn't a lab name etc. Well, if it is hard to believe what can I do? I did not buy or use the stuff at the end. If somebody is using it and getting results, well good for you, that how it should be. Don't talk bad about me as I had no bad intentions, honestly, can not give a **** about baltic.


i have finally got back home so can reply a little better than on my mobile....

ok a few things,

a genuine lab would stamp their reports and put the reports on headed paper.......but even if you put that aside there are some errors in the reports i noticed tonight......

for starters what is the steroid that is called "Dromostanolone" shouldn't it be called "Drostanolone" also any decent lab would always refer to the products being tested by there chemical name so why on these reports they refer to Halotestin as the slang name of "Halo"??

there are a couple other terms that are grammatical errors something you just would not find on a official lab report.......

now before you go off on one and start insulting everyone and accusing them as sources, my concern and other members concern is down to our own use and wanting to make sure what we are using is decent......initially your results where shocking but upon closer inspection there are basic errors that just would not happen in a official testing facility, and that is before you look at the fact these are not stamped and signed by the tester......


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

for our purpose they did not have to be so... you asked me to show them to you...

you guys act like I did you a bad thing haha, all i did is show you lab results I had, you checked the grammar and noticed few mistakes so they aren't good. Well If that I will just have to agree with you and give my friend few grammar pointers  , I need some as well  It is pointless to go over the thing again. With all honesty, i had no intention of lying or presenting you with fake test results. This was done as a favour to us, it is really difficult to get somebody to test little quantities of stuff like that and whoever tried will know how difficult it is unless you know somebody. Those aren't cheap as well. Pscarb man, this is literally what I was presented with. Was good enough for me. Plus I was joking by saying that whoever sells it will be upset but hey, probably will be. Sorry. Wont happen again. From now on I'm not sharing anything


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate i will make them public be it on here or on a new thread....
> 
> i have finally got back home so can reply a little better than on my mobile....
> 
> ...


Yup looks dodgy, but what do make of the wedinos test on baltic sus? I don't think there are any fake baltic amps.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Leetflex said:


> Yup looks dodgy, but what do make of the wedinos test on baltic sus? I don't think there are any fake baltic amps.


Not sure mate, I remember when this was first seen I shrugged it off at the time only because I was getting good results.......


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

What I wanna know is why do they sell boxes of 3 amps??


----------



## GrOWbiG (Jan 26, 2015)

Pscarb you are a big dude and your body is probably responding well to everything looking at you. test your samples man see what you've got. Atm I'm using pharma test e from Bayer Schering Pharma, as a little experiment went on one of the top labs test e for a change, used same dose, shortly after started to feel a bit sluggish, about 2 weeks after. Upped the dose to 250 E3D ( used 250 E5D). Felt better but not as. Finished the pack went back to Schering, back to good. and also can tell the difference as this is only compound I'm taking so...


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

topdog said:


> I don't doubt Sphinx for one minute but at the end of the day can always blame a lab it come to the quality of the raws, but Sphinx always seems spot on!


No complaints here on Sphinx mate ive used it for the last 20 weeks just would be interesting to see the %.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Can you mail me full lab results also ,would like to go through them , [email protected]

Was this lab test done at a official facility , or official facility via back door , or a testing site or home testing kit you send in ,or was it done by another person and your passing info on


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

sen said:


> What I wanna know is why do they sell boxes of 3 amps??


I herd they will be doing boxes off 5 or 10 Amps soon


----------



## Denzel (May 7, 2012)

Id like to know the results of your own testing too pscarb, ive got a drawer full of baltic gear and used the stuff last year, i found the test pretty potent compared to others i had used.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Denzel said:


> Id like to know the results of your own testing too pscarb, ive got a drawer full of baltic gear and used the stuff last year, i found the test pretty potent compared to others i had used.


X2. This is my first time using baltic and there sus pìsses over every ugl sus I've used in the past. Turned all rapey by week 2 lol


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> X2. This is my first time using baltic and there sus pìsses over every ugl sus I've used in the past. Turned all rapey by week 2 lol


I have used baltic for the last 5 years and have never had any issue at all,everyone I have talked to says the same and all my friends that have used it swear by it..The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

bumpy bumpy


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

more bumpy bumpy, @Pscarb any news on results?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ljb said:


> more bumpy bumpy, @Pscarb any news on results?


no mate not yet, i am sending them this week, as soon as i get them i will post them.....


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone used their enth and bold?? If just ordered a few boxes of each.

A mate of mine is using their sust and rates it highly..


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

jones105 said:


> Anyone used their enth and bold?? If just ordered a few boxes of each.
> 
> A mate of mine is using their sust and rates it highly..


Can you do me a favour and ask your mate his batch code/expiry - wanna see if its same as mine! cos this could all be in my head


----------



## bkelly86 (Jun 24, 2014)

Here is my two cents. I have used Baltic twice and I am about to start it again, Test E and EQ. Had very noticeable gains on both cycles, now I am a beginner so it could be that the dosage was enough for me to gain well and my body just responded well to it even at a low dose. I did get more spots than usual from my last cycle. And Baltic is actually made in Poland. I researched the **** out of it before I took it and even translated a lot of polish from a forum from the lab or guy that makes it, not sure what this will mean to anyone but that's my experience. I am actually sitting in the car about to go to my source and buy it and now this bastard post has totally changed my mind. Makes me think that the lab has weakened the product as he has grew his business clientele ???


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

bkelly86 said:


> Here is my two cents. I have used Baltic twice and I am about to start it again, Test E and EQ. Had very noticeable gains on both cycles, now I am a beginner so it could be that the dosage was enough for me to gain well and my body just responded well to it even at a low dose. I did get more spots than usual from my last cycle. And Baltic is actually made in Poland. I researched the **** out of it before I took it and even translated a lot of polish from a forum from the lab or guy that makes it, not sure what this will mean to anyone but that's my experience. I am actually sitting in the car about to go to my source and buy it and now this bastard post has totally changed my mind. Makes me think that the lab has weakened the product as he has grew his business clientele ???


wouldnt surprise me...medtech used to be ****ing amazing (i know its always been a ugl) but then end of 13 onwards it got jank


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

Ljb said:


> Can you do me a favour and ask your mate his batch code/expiry - wanna see if its same as mine! cos this could all be in my head


 Last baltic susta i used had lot nr 031405 and exp 02 2017....and it did the job it was supposed to do mate.. I think @Pscarb is using their sust as well for his prep


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ljb said:


> Can you do me a favour and ask your mate his batch code/expiry - wanna see if its same as mine! cos this could all be in my head


Iv mailed my mate dude .I'll post up wen he's got back to me bud


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

bkelly86 said:


> Here is my two cents. I have used Baltic twice and I am about to start it again, Test E and EQ. Had very noticeable gains on both cycles, now I am a beginner so it could be that the dosage was enough for me to gain well and my body just responded well to it even at a low dose. I did get more spots than usual from my last cycle. And Baltic is actually made in Poland. I researched the **** out of it before I took it and even translated a lot of polish from a forum from the lab or guy that makes it, not sure what this will mean to anyone but that's my experience. I am actually sitting in the car about to go to my source and buy it and now this bastard post has totally changed my mind. Makes me think that the lab has weakened the product as he has grew his business clientele ???


If just ordered both enth and eq so I may just try it....


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

diixxy said:


> Anyone used? Good reviews? Source is now changing all alpha pharma products to this when they run out. Thinking of using there tren hex in a few months.


A source I use has just got loads of alpha pharma in so I don't think they're running out. Quite the opposite.


----------



## bkelly86 (Jun 24, 2014)

sen said:


> A source I use has just got loads of alpha pharma in so I don't think they're running out. Quite the opposite.


Always hear mixed reviews on AP. Mostly good though.

my source that I have just gone to buy off had no Baltic in the end and told me that he has had people come in saying it's not as good as it has been, so maybe that guy is right after all. He said he has cypionax instead. This good to go? I know it's not Enth but he said cyp is faster acting anyway? Bull****?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

bkelly86 said:


> Always hear mixed reviews on AP. Mostly good though.
> 
> my source that I have just gone to buy off had no Baltic in the end and told me that he has had people come in saying it's not as good as it has been, so maybe that guy is right after all. He said he has cypionax instead. This good to go? I know it's not Enth but he said cyp is faster acting anyway? Bull****?


No, it's slower acting but if cypionax is the stuff from Thailand in the brown 2ml amps, I'd definitely give it a go.


----------



## bkelly86 (Jun 24, 2014)

sen said:


> No, it's slower acting but if cypionax is the stuff from Thailand in the brown 2ml amps, I'd definitely give it a go.


thanks mate, looked at a few reviews and heard good stuff. will get some today, nice one


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Guys - for anyone that isnt sure on baltic, just like myself.....This stuff is legit. Had morning wood, sex dreams like Ive never had. I ended up selling the remaining 5 boxes and getting some oragan pharma thinking baltic was ****...what a mistake lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ljb said:


> Guys - for anyone that isnt sure on baltic, just like myself.....This stuff is legit. Had morning wood, sex dreams like Ive never had. I ended up selling the remaining 5 boxes and getting some oragan pharma thinking baltic was ****...what a mistake lol


What a wally! Because of one neigh sayer haha Baltic gear is very good, I've only used the sus and it pìssed over other UGLS, I know a lot of people who use there other compounds and they all rate them highly.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

sen said:


> A source I use has just got loads of alpha pharma in so I don't think they're running out. Quite the opposite.


I think they just halted things temporarily.

My source for AP said they always have it and always will because there's come directly from India.

So i'm guessing it's the smaller resellers who ran out only.

One of my smaller local sources who i requested AP from said he had to get a minimum of 50 boxes to make it worth his while lol.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> What a wally! Because of one neigh sayer haha Baltic gear is very good, I've only used the sus and it pìssed over other UGLS, I know a lot of people who use there other compounds and they all rate them highly.


This is my luck all over mate, ive never had sex dreams, could be the tren tho haha. Ah well orgagon is still a gtg brand...but for anyone worried about baltic, dont be, ive been wanting to stick my dick in anything that was wet or could be ruined


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Whether this lab report is made up or not, I hate getting ripped off - I'm sure nobody enjoys it.

I know under-dosing goes on, but to this extent?!!?

That's why making AAS Class 3 was a mistake.

If the tests are that expensive, maybe better to buy a plane ticket to get pharmaceutical grade.


----------



## xelad (Apr 4, 2014)

It amazes me how expensive pharma grade is, my source is selling Norma Test-E *******


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Any news on the sus?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

J4MES said:


> Any news on the sus?


i am using the Sus and it is fine, you would notice the difference if these lab test where correct there is a big difference between 250mg and 90mg...

i should have my lab tests back soon.....


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i am using the Sus and it is fine, you would notice the difference if these lab test where correct there is a big difference between 250mg and 90mg...
> 
> i should have my lab tests back soon.....


What amount are using Paul?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

J4MES said:



> What amount are using Paul?


3ml a week


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> 3ml a week


regretting getting rid of mine now lol :/


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Start enth and bold soon,can't wait now


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i am using the Sus and it is fine, you would notice the difference if these lab test where correct there is a big difference between 250mg and 90mg...
> 
> i should have my lab tests back soon.....


I'd p!ss myself if the results came back as underdosed :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Archaic said:


> I'd p!ss myself if the results came back as underdosed :lol:


i am sure you and many others would, i certainly wouldn't especially now whilst in prep  but i know one thing that they cannot be as undressed as suggested as after over 20yrs using i would be able to tell the difference as it is such a huge underdose


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm waiting on the results as my guy can't get alpha anymore but has baltic and it's half the price all other alpha sellers want.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i am sure you and many others would, i certainly wouldn't especially now whilst in prep  but i know one thing that they cannot be as undressed as suggested as after over 20yrs using i would be able to tell the difference as it is such a huge underdose


Paul what do you in the situation for example that you want to run 300mg deca but the amps are 250mg... What do you do with the left over oil, sterile amps?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

J4MES said:


> Paul what do you in the situation for example that you want to run 300mg deca but the amps are 250mg... What do you do with the left over oil, sterile amps?


I run 250mg ???? Why wouldn't you just run that why waste?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

What I am saying is I would not run 400mg if I was using Baltic for that then I would run 250 or 500mg


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Pretty much everyone at my gym has switched from AP to Baltic.

Ive used their sust, test e and masteron and found the products very good.

Ive always wondered why an UGL would bother accurately blending a sust style compund., so the results of high test e and low test p do seem more than believable.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i am sure you and many others would, i certainly wouldn't especially now whilst in prep  but i know one thing that they cannot be as undressed as suggested as after over 20yrs using i would be able to tell the difference as it is such a huge underdose


I reckon the major ester in your Sust will be Test E. As for purity, it's hard to say, I doubt it's as low as previously suggested.

How much did it cost for the lab test, out of interest?


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

steeley said:


> Pretty much everyone at my gym has switched from AP to Baltic.
> 
> Ive used their sust, test e and masteron and found the products very good.
> 
> Ive always wondered why an UGL would bother accurately blending a sust style compund., so the results of high test e and low test p do seem more than believable.


The raw powder is blended befor the lab recives it I belive


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

bulitz said:


> The raw powder is blended befor the lab recives it I belive


Highly doubt that

Just bumping this to see if @Pscarb has had the lab results. I'm still considering using them


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Carbivore said:


> Highly doubt that
> 
> Just bumping this to see if @Pscarb has had the lab results. I'm still considering using them


yes they have been posted on the forum


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

Carbivore said:


> Highly doubt that
> 
> Just bumping this to see if @Pscarb has had the lab results. I'm still considering using them


Google steroid powder and take a look mate


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

GrOWbiG said:


> View attachment 165071
> View attachment 165070


Absolutely phenomenal information. any more of these for different labs?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sionnach said:


> Absolutely phenomenal information. any more of these for different labs?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/288831-results-baltic-sus-para.html?highlight=Baltic+pharma

Much better info IMO


----------

